# Anyone need A Tbird



## Beaver-50 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a 93 Tbird thar has new everything ( motor trans ect) and don't need the car I am willing to trade for fishing gear or atv. Let me know at [email protected] thanks and keep your line wet!!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

v-8?
turbo coupe?
info?


----------



## Beaver-50 (Jun 6, 2008)

Chet it is a V8 5.0 HO Silver with gray int.AM FM CD Cold air power everything New tires good brakes and a new state insp and IM. My Son in law drove it to CAL and back about 3 months ago and with the cruse on at 70 mph he clams to have got 25 mpg. I don't know the best I have ever got is 23mpg.


----------

